# New Villager Name Confirmations!



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

A while ago, we saw some new villagers and one of the reviews gave us the name of one of them! Meet Sherb (and others):




jiojiop said:


> Ok here's a list of all of them we know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

The text is interesting; I wonder if the “inviting” is optional. Based on the Kotaku review of three animals moving in at once, I somehow doubt it. But still, it is possible!

Also Sherb’s a cute name ^ｪ^


----------



## WanderingIsle (Mar 16, 2020)

Sherb the herb grazer


----------



## Neechan (Mar 16, 2020)

We also have a name for the ram as well, his name is Dom, so confirmed male jock by his dialogue


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello Sherb!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 16, 2020)

Neechan said:


> We also have a name for the ram as well, his name is Dom, so confirmed male jock by his dialogue View attachment 232279



Oh wow he’s a boy after all.

Also Sherb is a cute name <3


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 16, 2020)

Meet Audie!


----------



## Fey (Mar 16, 2020)

Ah, I knew it! The sheep always seemed more likely to be male to me :3


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 16, 2020)

twinkletoes said:


> View attachment 232280
> 
> Meet Audie!



Aww! That's her name.

I kinda want her in my town.


----------



## AdvLAMP (Mar 16, 2020)

Sherb is such a cutie! I really hope I can find him in my game <3


----------



## Maiana (Mar 16, 2020)

The new villagers are so cute!
I was watching one of the reviews and broke down in tears- I need the game now !!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 16, 2020)

twinkletoes said:


> View attachment 232280
> 
> Meet Audie!



I love her! She seems Peppy to me! Anyone else? The 'K sounds peppy. 

Also, considering our second set of villagers are peppy,  lazy and normal, it seems very likely! I'm so excited because I always hoped she was peppy and normal would have been my second choice. I also really wanted Reneigh to be Uchi and that worked out too, I'm so happy! 

I think most of us already thought Sherb was going to be lazy, but it looks like he is for sure.


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 16, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> I love her! She seems Peppy to me! Anyone else? The 'K sounds peppy.
> 
> Also, considering our second set of villagers are peppy,  lazy and normal, it seems very likely! I'm so excited because I always hoped she was peppy and normal would have been my second choice.





Seems peppy!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 16, 2020)

twinkletoes said:


> View attachment 232281
> 
> Seems peppy!



Yes!! The first peppy wolf! What review site is that from?


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 16, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> Yes!! The first peppy wolf! What review site is that from?



I found it on the ac_newhorizons reddit!


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 16, 2020)

Peppy wolf? I think I want her! haha


----------



## twinkletoes (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm sure it was pulled from review sites, just found it on there.


----------



## popstar (Mar 16, 2020)

aaa i'm so happy the sheep turned out to be a jock after all! finally a jock villager that i love!! 

hopefully we'll be able to find out the other new villagers names soon too, the "business cat" in particular!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 16, 2020)

omg i need to know the name of the cub ;;


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 16, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> I love her! She seems Peppy to me! Anyone else? The 'K sounds peppy.
> 
> Also, considering our second set of villagers are peppy,  lazy and normal, it seems very likely! I'm so excited because I always hoped she was peppy and normal would have been my second choice. I also really wanted Reneigh to be Uchi and that worked out too, I'm so happy!
> 
> I think most of us already thought Sherb was going to be lazy, but it looks like he is for sure.




I think she might actually be a jock


----------



## Amilee (Mar 16, 2020)

Riley9 said:


> I think she might actually be a jock
> 
> View attachment 232282



no every villager can do that


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 16, 2020)

Welcome to Animal Crossing, Sherb!!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also welcome Audie!


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2020)

HE'S SO CUTE I NEED HIM ;-;


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 16, 2020)

AUDIE!!! Will definitely need her on my island along with Kiki, Ribbot, and Octavian.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 16, 2020)

I neeeeed this goat.


----------



## Timexturner (Mar 16, 2020)

Aww, I kinda want all the new animals in my town. Do we know the name of the kawaii bear yet? They are my favorite of the new villagers


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> Yes!! The first peppy wolf! What review site is that from?





twinkletoes said:


> I found it on the ac_newhorizons reddit!



Yeah it's from Nintendo World Report's video review. Reddit just took it without attribution  You can tell from the watermark.

Wow I totally had her pegged as Snooty! This is great she's a Peppy


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

he’s such a cutie!! i love him owo


----------



## sudo (Mar 16, 2020)

They named the Wolf Audie after the grandma who had 3500 hours in New Leaf!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 16, 2020)

sudo said:


> They named the Wolf Audie after the grandma who had 3500 hours in New Leaf!



omg i didn't even connect the dots until you said this.. how adorable!!


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 16, 2020)

sudo said:


> They named the Wolf Audie after the grandma who had 3500 hours in New Leaf!



Nooooo way, that’s awesome!!


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 16, 2020)

sudo said:


> They named the Wolf Audie after the grandma who had 3500 hours in New Leaf!



I knew the name sounded familiar! That's so sweet ;_;


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

I definitely want to have Audie on my island. A Peppy wolf is something I've wanted for a long while.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh my god, I love Audie so much. I _need_ her on my island. Sherb is adorable as well. Would definitely not complain if I got him.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 16, 2020)

Audie is already my favorite, hoped she would be an Uchi, but Peppy works too. Also Dom is just adorable.

I guess nobody knows the name of the cat with the glasses yet?


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

Sherb is cute :')


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

Neechan said:


> We also have a name for the ram as well, his name is Dom, so confirmed male jock by his dialogue View attachment 232279



i’m literally still so shook that that’s a boy i-


----------



## sierra (Mar 16, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Audie is already my favorite, hoped she would be an Uchi, but Peppy works too. Also Dom is just adorable.
> 
> I guess nobody knows the name of the cat with the glasses yet?



It's Animal Crossing history! The first peppy wolf!


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 16, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Audie is already my favorite, hoped she would be an Uchi, but Peppy works too. Also Dom is just adorable.
> 
> I guess nobody knows the name of the cat with the glasses yet?



Someone on Twitter claim that the cat's name is ' Raymond'.
https://mobile.twitter.com/crossingchannel/status/1239652263683067906


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 16, 2020)

sudo said:


> They named the Wolf Audie after the grandma who had 3500 hours in New Leaf!













Nintendo listened to fans!


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Nintendo listened to fans!



bro i’m literally gonna cry. audie’s special c’:


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 16, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> Someone on Twitter claim that the cat's name is ' Raymond'.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/crossingchannel/status/1239652263683067906



I'd believe it, this guy doesn't seem like one to make things up.


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 16, 2020)

sudo said:


> They named the Wolf Audie after the grandma who had 3500 hours in New Leaf!



Man, I totally forgot about that video! The first time I saw the screenshot with her name displayed, my brain was trying to figure out why it sounded familiar. That is so awesome of them to do that


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 16, 2020)

sudo said:


> They named the Wolf Audie after the grandma who had 3500 hours in New Leaf!



That is amazing! It makes me love her even more...if that was even possible! I hope we get to see her reaction one day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> I'd believe it, this guy doesn't seem like one to make things up.



Yeah,  that's Crossing Channel. I watch him for a lot of my AC videos and I trust him.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

Animal Crossing Grandma definitely deserves to have a villager named after her! Good on you, Nintendo! 

Looking forward to seeing what the new villagers are like in person, and what everyone thinks of them, after the game is out.


----------



## Timexturner (Mar 16, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Nintendo listened to fans!



Oh my god that is soooo cute! I definitely want her in my town now. She’s a special one. Wonder if they reached out to her to ask her what she wanted to be?


----------



## thundershot (Mar 16, 2020)

Neechan said:


> We also have a name for the ram as well, his name is Dom, so confirmed male jock by his dialogue View attachment 232279



A male jock sheep that isn’t Woolio?!?


----------



## Limon (Mar 16, 2020)

Ilu Sherb


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 16, 2020)

Audie is a dreamy for SURE, especially knowing about them naming her after the sweet Grandmother!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 16, 2020)

If someone makes a tier list for NH, I bet all of these new villagers are going to end up on whatever the highest tier is. People seem to love them all so much.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 16, 2020)

sudo said:


> They named the Wolf Audie after the grandma who had 3500 hours in New Leaf!



there is a theory its based of a movie "audie and the wolf"
But who wants to ruin the fun?


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 16, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> there is a theory its based of a movie "audie and the wolf"
> But who wants to ruin the fun?



It could be both.

I mean if I wanted to give a nod to the grandma who played 3500 hours....and then I did some research on the name Audie....and found a movie called "Audie and the wolf"

I'd probably think it was meant to be.


----------



## sudo (Mar 16, 2020)

DubiousDelphine said:


> there is a theory its based of a movie "audie and the wolf"
> But who wants to ruin the fun?



hmm, interesting, that movie seems rather obscure though with no recognizable actors/actresses that I could even put in the D list category. On top of that the description reads: During the full moon a friendly wolf turns into a bloodthirsty man and starts killing in a mansion, which would be a strange homage for Nintendo to pay...


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 16, 2020)

Sherb is love.


----------



## tywashere (Mar 16, 2020)

Dom is too cute. I really hope he's one of my starting islanders. I don't want to keep resseting until I get the islanders I want, but I really want him.


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 16, 2020)

WanderingIsle said:


> Sherb the herb grazer



He looks like he likes herbs alright...


----------



## Neechan (Mar 17, 2020)

thundershot said:


> A male jock sheep that isn’t Woolio?!?



It seems like it XD


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 17, 2020)

Also, unless I missed it being said on this thread, the new cub is named Judy according to Crossing Channel who had the game early and is a pretty reliable source. Its actually a really cute name for her!


----------



## jeni (Mar 17, 2020)

the embargoat has been lifted


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 17, 2020)

Does anyone know the red elephant's name yet?


----------



## Marte (Mar 17, 2020)

Riley9 said:


> I think she might actually be a jock
> 
> View attachment 232282



Oh my god the SWAG!


----------



## Eternal (Mar 17, 2020)

Audie is an angel and I want her in my town literally ASAP


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Mar 17, 2020)

seems like no new villagers popping up besides the few known ones


----------



## proudfrog_ (Mar 17, 2020)

twinkletoes said:


> View attachment 232280
> 
> Meet Audie!



I've heard a few rumours that Audie is named after the lovely elderly lady who racked up over 3500+ hours in New Leaf! I don't know how true this is of course, but I think it would be sweet if true


----------



## GingerLemon (Mar 17, 2020)

Sherb like sherbet? 

I think that's a very British word so I'm not sure how many others would understand that XD


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 17, 2020)

I was thinking Sherb as in shrubs and herbs


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2020)

We still need the new cat's name. Anyone know it?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> We still need the new cat's name. Anyone know it?



It's been confirm that his name is Raymond.


----------



## DanielCat (Mar 17, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> It's been confirm that his name is Raymond.



Where was this confirmed at?


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 17, 2020)

Ok here's a list of all of them we know:






Blue Goat = *Sherb *
(ht: Khaelis, via Nintendo World Report)






Jock Ram: *Dom *
(ht: Neechan, via Nintendo World Report)






Peppy Wolf: *Audie*
(ht: twinkletoes, via Nintendo World Report)






Heterochromic Cat: *Raymond*
(ht: AccfSally, via Crossing Channel)






Space Cub: *Judy*
(ht: poyonomatopoeia, via Crossing Channel)






Normal Purple Bear: *Megan*
(ht: KhalidPrecious, he discovered it!)


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 17, 2020)

i really thought it was steve at first glance bc it's highlighted, which is also charming, but sherb is such a cute name!


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Ok here's a list of all of them we know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



judy’s such a cute name! can’t wait to see what the elephant’s name is


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 17, 2020)

faiiry said:


> judy’s such a cute name! can’t wait to see what the elephant’s name is



The more I see the elephant, the more I like him. Could be Smug?


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> The more I see the elephant, the more I like him. Could be Smug?



i feel like the elephant might be cranky? or maybe even jock, who knows lol. he is a really cool lookin’ villager, though


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> -snip-



Added this on the main post as a quote just to put all the info into a more locate-able spot. :u


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2020)

This is awesome. Thanks for the sleuthing, everyone


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

i don't know why but i did not expect two of the names to be "Judy" and "Megan" LOL they seem like such common human names but they're cute anyways!!


----------



## thisisausername (Mar 17, 2020)

Jas said:


> i don't know why but i did not expect two of the names to be "Judy" and "Megan" LOL they seem like such common human names but they're cute anyways!!



same!!! I saw the Judy tweet and i was like "really..." idk what I thought the name would be but i'd expect that a villager that looks like.. THAT would have a more... magical name i guess?? if that makes sense

nothing wrong with the name Judy!!! just didn't expect it lol


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

The new Elephant appears to be named "Cyd."


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

thisisausername said:


> same!!! I saw the Judy tweet and i was like "really..." idk what I thought the name would be but i'd expect that a villager that looks like.. THAT would have a more... magical name i guess?? if that makes sense
> 
> nothing wrong with the name Judy!!! just didn't expect it lol



YES that was my exact response! and Megan just seems sort of out of place LOL if anything, I would have named the normal purple bear Judy and then given the space cub some kind of pretty space pun name


----------



## Boricua (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> The new Elephant appears to be named "Cyd."



+1 These are the names of all the elephant villagers present in the pastebin that is floating around and the new one is Cyd.


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

Boricua said:


> +1 These are the names of all the elephant villagers present in the pastebin that is floating around and the new one is Cyd.
> View attachment 232375



oooo interesting to see the inclusion of chai! maybe we'll see the sanrio characters in an update!


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 17, 2020)

Got the game early....Dom is one of my starting animals.  Cant remember the other one, but it is a squirrel....


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

Boricua said:


> +1 These are the names of all the elephant villagers present in the pastebin that is floating around and the new one is Cyd.
> View attachment 232375



cyd’s a cool name!


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 18, 2020)

Other villager is not new...I got Hazel the squirrel.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 18, 2020)

I didn't see any new hippos or  gorillas so meh.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 18, 2020)

Does anyone know Audie's personality type for a fact?


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 18, 2020)

Fjoora said:


> Does anyone know Audie's personality type for a fact?



We seem to believe she's Peppy.


----------

